# sanglé de frais



## chinoisautodidacte

Bonjour, en lisant :

On l'imagine (Robespierre) en train de prononcer son discours, plus froid, distant et gourmé que jamais, poudré et sanglé de frais, le visage d'une extrême pâleur, la peau grêlée, les yeux troubles et fixes derrière les verres fumés de ses éternelles lunettes vertes, le débit monotone, la voix éraillée et haut perchée.....

Je comprends tout le reste, sauf ce ''sanglé'', qui se dit du visage de l'Incorruptible, ''poudré'', je vois, c'est mettre du poudre sur son visage pour le rend blanc, mais ''sanglé'' ? ''serrer comme avec des sangles'' ? et pour quoi faire ? ''frapper avec une sangle'' ? C'est encore plus loins je suppose.....


----------



## k@t

Bonsoir,

A priori, il s'agit de ce sens-là :


> *SANGLÉ* s'emploie adjectivement dans le langage familier et signifie Qui est serré fortement à la taille. _Regardez comme il est sanglé dans son uniforme._
> SANGLÉ : Définition de SANGLÉ


Autrement dit, il vient juste de s'apprêter (poudre sur le visage récemment appliquée et habit récemment enfilé, et bien serré).


----------



## chinoisautodidacte

k@t said:


> Autrement dit, il vient juste de s'apprêter (poudre sur le visage récemment appliquée et habit récemment enfilé, et bien serré)


Ah c'est ça donc ! Merci beaucoup ! Et il m'est apparu un doute tout à l'heure sur ce ''poudré'' : les hommes se poudraient eux aussi les visages comme les femmes à l'époque ? Est-ce qu'il s'agirait plutôt de sa perruque ( que Robespierre avait l'habitude de prendre ) ?


----------



## k@t

chinoisautodidacte said:


> Est-ce qu'il s'agirait plutôt de sa perruque


Tu as tout à fait raison !


----------



## moetai

Je serais moins catégorique ,car lorsque l'on cherche dans les dictionnaires de l'époque  on pourrait penser à un autre sens archaïque 
Et on ne fait pas du tout allusion à  un quelconque vêtement dans la description .
A l'époque la peau blanche était  de mise chez les gens de condition par opposition aux gens qui travaillaient dehors et avaient la peau "noire".
D'où  le poudrage .
Ainsi sanglé serait qualificatif de la perruque en faisant le rapprochement avec la technique de fenaison .


----------



## k@t

Ce serait la perruque qui serait sanglée ? Ou encore la tête de Robespierre qui serait comme sanglée dans sa perruque ? Pourquoi pas.
Cela dit, il me semble que la raideur déjà évoquée juste avant (gourmé) serait davantage soulignée par le fait d’être bien ceint dans son costume plutôt que dans sa perruque.

Bon, on trouve aussi ceci :


> Coiffée d'une extraordinaire perruque, *sanglée d'un beau bandeau* bien propret, la tête du Robespierre de Londres
> source


(Quand je regarde cette tête, je ne vois pas de bandeau, mais ce n'est pas déterminant.)

Mais également cela :


> A peine Robespierre correctement *sanglé dans son élégant habit* bleu clair...
> source





> On fait la chasse au langage d'autrefois, mais Robespierre, en perruque poudrée, *en habit sanglé*, en bas de soie, un bouquet de fleurs à la main, nouveau pontife du culte ...
> source





> Derrière ses bésicles bleues, *bien sanglé dans sa redingote*, perruque poudrée et culotte de soie,
> source


(Les mises en gras sont de moi.)



moetai said:


> car lorsque l'on cherche dans les dictionnaires de l'époque on pourrait penser à un autre sens archaïque


Ce pourrait être intéressant que tu cites ces sources.


----------



## moetai

Ma source : Alexandre-Henri Tessier, André Thouin, Auguste Denis Fougeroux de Bondaroy, _Encyclopédie méthodique_, tome premier : _Agriculture_, 1787 .


----------



## k@t

Merci, mais ç’eût été sympa de mettre l’extrait ! 
De quelle technique de fenaison s’agit-il ?
Je vois que *sangler* peut signifier :


> _(Intransitif)_ _(Archaïsme)_ _(Régionalisme)_ Andainer en couches sans alternance.
> §  _Dans quelques pays, en Beauce, par exemple, on distingue deux sortes d’_andains_ ; l’_andin _proprement dit, & le_ sangle_. Le premier est toujours formé de deux couches l’une sur l’autre, dont les épis sont en sens contraire. […] s’il fait du vent, il_ [le faucheur] _est obligé de_ _sangler, c’est-à-dire, de revenir_ [à l’autre extrémité du champ] _sans faucher, quand il est au bout de ce qu’il a embrassé, & de recommencer à chaque fois une nouvelle couche simple._ — (Alexandre-Henri Tessier, André Thouin, Auguste Denis Fougeroux de Bondaroy, _Encyclopédie méthodique_, tome premier : _Agriculture_, 1787)
> sangler — Wiktionnaire



Est-ce à cela que tu penses ? Auquel cas, concernant la perruque, ce serait une forme d’organisation des mèches, quelque chose dans ce genre ?
Sinon, s’il est question de sangler les bottes de foin, on reste dans la même idée, non ? Quelque chose (ici : tête, perruque, corps) qui est serré par autre chose (un lien, un vêtement, etc.).
J’avoue errer un peu, si tu pouvais me dés-errer, ce serait cool !


----------



## moetai

Les cheveux de la perruque seraient peignés tous dans le même sens ,sans lien particulier .
Sanglé designant simplement une orientation soignée  des cheveux .
Excuse moi pour les citations manquantes ,je débute dans ce genre d'activité. 
On parle encore d'épis dans les cheveux ,de cheveux en broussaille ,de barbe en chaume .
Mais quand on regarde ses portraits on voit une perruque plutot lisse et unidirectionnelle .


----------



## k@t

Ah oui, bien vu les métaphores végétales (_épi, chaume, broussaille_) associées aux cheveux.
Néanmoins, sans exclure ton interprétation (bien qu’on ne trouve guère de choses du type _cheveux sanglés / perruque sanglée / coiffure sanglée / chevelure sanglée_ – même si ça ne fait pas pencher la balance en faveur de cette option, cette absence d’occurrences n’a rien non plus de dirimant), j’ai pour le moment, toujours une petite préférence pour la mienne.


----------



## Reynald

Je trouve la métaphore agricole plutôt tirée par les cheveux. D'autant plus que l'auteur du texte est un historien contemporain et qu'il paraît peu probable qu'il soit allé chercher cet archaïsme régional, dont le sens est largement oublié, pour décrire Robespierre.
Un autre portrait (musée Carnavalet), qui semble être une des sources du passage cité, décrit d'ailleurs Robespierre _sanglé dans son costume de petit-maître._


> Un contemporain décrit Robespierre de cette manière : « Le teint pâle, les yeux verts, habit de nankin rayé vert, gilet blanc rayé bleu, cravate blanche, toujours poudré ». On reconnaît le portait de l'Incorruptible sanglé dans son costume de petit-maître. La méticulosité de sa toilette ne se démentira jamais, même lorsque la Convention se peuple de sans-culottes et de bonnets phrygiens.



Le sens est donc, pour moi aussi, « perruque poudrée, sanglé dans son habit frais ».


----------



## grrl

L'adjectif "sanglé" (qui  est clairement à prendre au sens le plus évident, d'étroitement serré dans ses habits, impeccablement lissés, et les cheveux bien sûr poudrés) revient très souvent dans les descriptions de Robespierre, cette apparence lui étant quasiment consubstantielle. C'est une façon de rendre métaphoriquement visible son portrait moral par son apparence physique, en soulignant cette raideur, cette inflexibilité, ce contrôle total de soi; le citoyen idéal se laisse voir par une mise parfaite, même inconfortable, allégorie de la soumission à la sévérité de la Loi, et une manière de manifester que la République, comme la monarchie doit avoir son Etiquette.


----------



## moetai

À mon idée perruque poudrée c'est certain ,visage poudré c'est probable ,c'était à  la mode et sa peau était malade .
Je connais rasé  de frais , j'apprend habit frais ,habit n'étant pas dans le texte.
Et c'est pour moi une lacune regrettable qui nuit à  la description .
Je ne connais pas assez les sources de cet auteur contemporain pour m'avancer d'avantage .


----------



## Nicomon

moetai said:


> Je connais rasé de frais


  C'est aussi à ça que j'ai pensé en lisant le texte.
Je trouve curieux de lire « sanglé de frais »,  que je ne trouve nulle part ailleurs que dans cet exemple.

J'ai l'impression - peut-être fausse -  qu'il manque des mots.


----------



## k@t

*De frais* signifie *depuis peu* ; dans l’absolu rien n’interdit d’utiliser cette locution adverbiale pour qualifier n’importe quel X. Même s’il est des associations type *rasé de frais* (là, c’est même sans doute une collocations) sans doute plus fréquentes que d’autres.


> ♦ _Loc. adv._ _De frais._ Depuis peu
> FRAIS : Définition de FRAIS.



Quant à *sanglé*, l’ellipse du vêtement est banale et permet ainsi par métonymie la qualification de la personne :


> *2.* [En parlant d'un vêtement et,* p. méton., de la pers*.] Fortement serré, en général à la taille. _Si, dès le matin, *la charcutière descendait, sanglée, vernie*, sans qu'un cheveu dépassât l'autre, c'était qu'elle devait être affreuse en déshabillé_ (Zola, _Ventre Paris_, 1873, p. 736)


(Les mises en gras sont de moi.)

Si on ne trouve guère _*sanglé de frais *_(voir *ici* malgré tout), en revanche on trouve par exemple – sémantiquement proche - des *habillé(e)(s) de frais*.


----------



## moetai

L'ellipse du vêtement eut été banale si la description de la tête n'avait été  aussi longue et minutieuse .
Habillé  de frais se comprend, habillé  avec des vetements légers. 
Sanglé de frais , je ne connais pas de sangle en matériau " léger " .
Bref je n'approuve pas , et , à mon très  humble avis ,à vouloir aller trop haut on perd le lecteur .


----------



## Nicomon

k@t said:


> *De frais* signifie *depuis peu*


 Non ! Vraiment ? 
J'ajoute les exemples que tu n'as pas jugé utile de mettre :  





> _Rasé, badigeonné, lavé de frais. Et ses joues roses, ses yeux bleus si clairs et ses sourcils jaune d'or avaient l'air peints de frais (Barbusse, Feu,1916, p. 179)_


 Ça ne m'empêche pas de trouver « _sanglé de frais_ » *très* curieux. Surtout si, comme ici, c'est immédiatement précédé de «_ poudré _» et suivi de « _visage, peau, yeux_... »,
qui ont tout à voir avec la tête et rien avec les vêtements.

Bien sûr qu'on peut présumer que l'auteur veut dire qu'il est « _serré dans son habit_ », mais cette phrase n'est pas des plus heureuses.
*
Ajout :* Je viens de lire le dernier post de moetai.  Nous sommes d'accord.


----------



## Reynald

Moi, non. Je ne le comprends ni comme « vêtements légers », ni comme « depuis peu » mais, étant donné la mise toujours soignée de Robespierre, comme « habits impeccables ou neufs » :


> 2. [En parlant de choses concr.] Qui a, ou a gardé, l'aspect du neuf, du propre. Chapeau, gants frais; linge frais; peintures, tapisseries encore fraîches; toilette fraîche. Anton. sali, terni, usé, dégradé.Je fis ma toilette avec un soin singulier et choisis ma plus fraîche cravate (France, Vie fleur,1922, p. 530).Les draps de lit, pas frais, sentaient l'urine (Malègue, Augustin,t. 2, 1933, p. 313):
> 14. À quatre heures, la grosse Joséphine m'invita à mettre ce que j'appelais « mes plus beaux vêtements ». En l'espèce, une robe de popeline écossaise, rose et bleue, que j'avais eue quatre ans plus tôt, mais qui, rarement portée, était restée très fraîche. Gyp, Souv. pte fille,1927, p. 240.


FRAIS : Définition de FRAIS


----------



## k@t

Reynald said:


> comme « habits impeccables ou neufs


Ah oui, ça me semble très pertinent. Je n’avais pas du tout pensé à cette interprétation, j’étais restée bloquée sur l’adverbe ; d’ailleurs dans l’autre exemple *sanglé de frais*, ton interprétation semble bien (mieux) convenir également.
Et dans (où il est toujours question de Robespierre),


> Il était toujours poudré de frais, ce qui faisait dire à Hébert : Robespierre a la nourriture du pauvre dans ses cheveux
> Page:Hugo - Œuvres complètes, Impr. nat., Roman, tome IX.djvu/414 - Wikisource


tu comprendrais également _poudré *de frais*_ comme _poudré avec de la poudre "neuve / propre / impeccable " _? Ou plutôt comme _venant de se (re)poudrer_ ?


----------



## Reynald

Dans cette dernière phrase (_Il était toujours poudré de frais),_ je pense qu'il est clair que le sens de _*de frais*_ est le même que dans _rasé de frais_, donc_ venant de se (re)poudrer. _


----------



## k@t

Et dans la phrase de Waresquiel, pour toi _*de frais*_ ne se rapporte qu’à _sanglé _? Pour moi, ça qualifiait aussi bien le "poudrage" que le "sanglage".


----------



## Reynald

Oui, pour moi, _*de frais*_ ne se rapporte qu'à _sanglé_. Je n'avais pas pensé spontanément à l'autre lecture possible. Cependant, si je trouve _sanglé de frais_ facilement interprétable comme _serré dans un habit impeccable, _je trouve plus difficile de l'interpréter comme_ serré dans un habit récent (un habit acheté depuis peu ? venant d'être passé ?)_, ce qu'implique ta lecture.


----------



## Nicomon

Reynald said:


> Moi, non. Je ne le comprends ni comme « vêtements légers », ni comme « depuis peu ».


  Désolée si mon « nous sommes d'accord » n'était pas clair.  Je ne le lis pas de cette façon non plus.
Je voulais dire que je suis d'accord avec ceci : 





> L'ellipse du vêtement eut été banale si la description de la tête n'avait été aussi longue et minutieuse.


  Pourquoi aller planter « _sanglé_ » là, au beau milieu d'une phrase qui par ailleurs décrit la tête ?

J'ose une hypothèse tout à fait farfelue  (parce que cela n'a rien à voir avec la tête non plus) partant de ceci : 





> Et Robespierre cachait soigneusement l'existence d'un ulcère chronique à la jambe, pour lequel Souberbielle allait le* panser* tous les matins.


 « _Sanglé_ » ferait référence au pansement, dans ce sens de  _sangle : _


> MÉD. Bande plus ou moins large qui sert à soutenir un membre fracturé, *à serrer un pansement*, un organe (d'apr. dict. xxes.).


   Ne fouettez pas le messager à coups de sangle. J'ai bien écrit que c'était farfelu.


----------



## k@t

Reynald said:


> je trouve plus difficile de l'interpréter comme_ serré dans un habit récent_


Oui, si je reste sur ma première interprétation, le _*récent *_s’applique bien (comme l’indique la seconde hypothèse de ta parenthèse) à l’enfilage et non à l’habit :
sanglé de frais = ayant récemment passé un habit ajusté / s'étant récemment sanglé dans un habit, ce qui pourrait donner :
[...]_ plus froid, distant et gourmé que jamais, tout juste poudré et sanglé,..._


----------



## Reynald

Pourquoi pas ? Mais...  il me semble quand même plus logique (du moins, plus courant) que, dans un portrait, un observateur décrive l'aspect d'un vêtement plutôt que le moment où il a été passé.


----------



## k@t

Oui, on peut aussi imaginer que l’auteur souhaite souligner que Robespierre vient tout juste de se préparer, histoire de ne pas paraitre le costume froissé d’avoir été porté trop tôt avant son discours.
Outre le fait que cette interprétation ne me parait pas absurde, ce qui m’avait orientée vers cette version, c’est – comme tu l’avais compris – que pour moi *de frais* qualifiait les deux termes ; or, ainsi que tu l’as noté _poudré de frais_ s’interprète plutôt comme _tout juste poudré_ que comme _poudré avec de la poudre neuve_.
En faveur de cette option, sans que ce soit absolument déterminant, la coordination par _et_, là où – en faveur de ton interprétation - on aurait pu attendre une virgule :
_plus froid, distant et gourmé que jamais, *poudré, sanglé* de frais, le visage, etc._


----------



## Nicomon

Si cette phrase était limpide de clarté, on n'en serait pas à 27 posts à tenter de l'interpréter. 

Je retire mon hypothèse farfelue (#23) mais j'aurais envie de changer « sanglé » en « rasé » qui aurait le mérite d'aller dans le sens de la phrase.

Si c'était « _poudré et rasé de frais _», un peu comme dans l'exemple qui suit,  on se poserait moins de questions. 





> Robespierre portait, à une de ses jambes, un ulcère chronique que Souberbielle *pansait tous les matins*, mais dans le plus grand mystère et avec des précautions infinies pour que rien ne transpirât de celle infirmité. On sait que Robespierre, ancien gentilhomme, était très soigneux de sa personne, toujours *rasé de frais, toujours bien poudré*, portant culotte courte, et faisant honte, par sa mise décente, aux débraillés de la Montagne et des Jacobins. *Source*


 Sinon, je continue de penser qu'il manque peut-être quelques mots... mais je ne trouve pas la version originale.


----------



## Reynald

k@t said:


> En faveur de cette option, sans que ce soit absolument déterminant, la coordination par _et_, là où – en faveur de ton interprétation - on aurait pu attendre une virgule :
> _plus froid, distant et gourmé que jamais, *poudré, sanglé* de frais, le visage, etc._


L'argument syntaxique est convaincant. Le sens qui en découle l'est moins (pour moi).



Nicomon said:


> j'aurais envie de changer « sanglé » en « rasé » qui aurait le mérite d'aller dans le sens de la phrase.


Ben voyons ! Pourquoi se gêner ? 



> Sinon, je continue de penser qu'il manque peut-être quelques mots... mais je ne trouve pas la version originale.


Il ne manque rien, j'ai vérifié ici.


----------



## Nicomon

Alors, je te crois sur parole.  Je n'ai pas accès au contenu du livre, en cliquant sur ce lien.
  Je ne sais pas quoi faire avec cette image.


----------

